# New girls- Silvermane/BE Siamese, Siamese



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

So kindof a spur of the moment decision but I ended up with 4 new girls!!

Two Silvermane- Twilight & Eclipse
A Black eyed Siamese- Paige
A Siamese- Rory


----------



## ChipperJo (Jul 14, 2016)

So cute!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Really sweet looking rats... 

Does the Siamese have black/brown natural color eyes or are they black/ruby (black that flashes red)?

So far I've only seen Siamese with ruby eyes or black/ruby and I was wondering if they came in "natural" eye color too.


----------



## Lucozade126 (Jul 31, 2016)

Awww sweet


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Rat Daddy said:


> Really sweet looking rats...
> 
> Does the Siamese have black/brown natural color eyes or are they black/ruby (black that flashes red)?
> 
> So far I've only seen Siamese with ruby eyes or black/ruby and I was wondering if they came in "natural" eye color too.


Yep she actually has black eyes  She carries the black eyed gene that allows Siamese, Himi, Albinos to have black eyes. 

My focus is on Siamese, figured it would be nice to have a BE line for the red eye haters and it is kindof cute.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Our breeder had just produced his first Siamese litter from scratch when I last saw him, but the girl he showed us had ruby eyes. Most of his blues and minks have black/ruby eyes. Outdoors, black ruby eyes aren't as good as natural black/brown eyes. It's a lot harder for a rat to get comfortable outdoors when they can't see as well as others. I don't know if he's going to keep working on his Siamese, but if he does... I'm going to be interested if he comes up with a black eyed version... Unfortunately, he does most of his projects for fun and then moves on to breeding something else, new and different rather than maintaining any particular line of a color morph...


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

> Unfortunately, he does most of his projects for fun and then moves on to breeding something else, new and different rather than maintaining any particular line of a color morph...


eh that doesn't sound all that good  but they are not a "pet" breeder right? I mean while some may shift focus, ideally one does breeding with goals and chooses a main focus or a few to keep improving and working on. it can take quite a while to get a really near perfect line.

Siamese is even worse and can take a very very long time to get good ones. Almost all siamese out there are marked, which isn't all that bad for pet quality rats but really one should be trying to improve the quality and color. 

All of my other Siamese are ruby eyed. I love my ruby eyes but the black is nice and unique. Black eyed is not as common. It is not the same as breeding a rat with black eyes, there is a separate gene. Just because a rat has black eyes doesn't mean they have the black eyed gene lol Sounds confusing


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

He's sadly not a pet breeder, but he breeds 1000 rats a year for his 100+ snakes... and wumps up strains and specialties as he goes. He's one of those people with a real talent for something that pretty much wastes it...

This was Cloud...

View attachment 261490


He did a few litters of these and pretty much lost interest...

This is what his 'stock' strain currently looks like:

View attachment 261498


And he pretty much breeds his side projects from these... This is Misty, Bunny and Lucky. Spot has big spots all over including some on his belly... I think the only common thread is a white lower jaw and a blaze, otherwise the strain is immensely variable. Imagine what you could do working with over 1000 rats a year...

We brought Misty back to him for a visit when we picked up Bunny and he seemed to be genuinely impressed with how well trained Misty was... He had never seen a trained shoulder rat in action before and he really looked proud. In fact, he doesn't even try and sell rats for pets or otherwise. I got very lucky to find him.

So far Cloud, Misty, Bunny and Spot have passed our fireworks test. Lucky is still too tweaky... She's actually and easy rat to handle because she's really clingy and won't explore outdoors.. hopefully she'll come around with more work, and I can't test rats that don't explore a bit and come back when outdoors. But Sophie, another rat from our breeder that lives in NY goes outside and Blue, Spot's brother has showed up at PetSmart with his current family... (from the description given to me by an employee there). That's a lot of rats from a single strain proving to be outdoor competent.

You have to appreciate the incredible irony of one of the best strains of rat I've ever seen or worked with being bred almost exclusively as snake food...


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

These pics somehow didn't show up in my prior post.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

More! How many rats is that altogether now?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Fu-Inle said:


> More! How many rats is that altogether now?


lol alot!

I am at a total of 36 rats, 20 girls and 16 boys. 
Plus a litter of 13, a litter of 6 and a litter past due that really need to come already lol

I am planning on keeping quite a few from these litters as they are all dwarf carriers or *fingers crossed* for 50% of the litter of 13 actually being dwarf. It is absolute killer waiting to find out! I will keep all the dwarfs from this litter most likely. 

Ill prob be sitting at around 50 rats by the end of the year as I establish my new lines.


----------

